# 12.06 Naurod Eppstein Rossert



## mathias (8. Juni 2011)

Kurz vor der Slowenien Reise möchte ich noch ne kleine Tour anbieten.

Start ist Wiesbaden-Naurod auf dem Tegutparkplatz 11.00 Uhr http://maps.google.de/maps/place?ft...95&ie=UTF8&ll=50.142655,8.295493&spn=0,0&z=16

Wir fahren über Auringen und Bremthal nach Eppstein, einige Spitzkehren runter. Danach schrauben wir uns hinauf zum Rossert. Dann auf schnellen Singeltrails, wurzlig, steinig wieder hinab nach Eppstein. Nun hinauf zum Staufen, wieder trailig runter und gemütlich zurück.

Ca. 1000 Hm 30 Km Tempo L2 Technik L2-3 (Spitzkehren, Steil)
Also für alle geeignet 

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## mbonsai (8. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir ja schon gedanken gemacht was ich am Sonntag fahren könnte, aber ist immer wieder schön sich an Dein "langsames"  Hinterrad zu hängen....Ausgang hab ich auch....wenn ich jetzt noch Naurod find  dürfte nix dagegen sprechen

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (8. Juni 2011)

Soweit es meine Rippchen (ohne Kraut) wieder zulassen, bin ich auch dabei. Protektoren angesagt?
Frank


----------



## mbonsai (8. Juni 2011)

Ich würd sagen besser iss das, und Deine (Carbon-)Rippchen packen die paar Gramm auch noch


----------



## hallotv (8. Juni 2011)

Das klingt doch so, als müßte ich dabeisein! Zumal ich vermutlich aus meinem neuen Heim in Hettenhain kommen kann )))


----------



## mathias (8. Juni 2011)

Halt Stop.

Macht den Leute keine Angst. Das sind zwar schöne Trails aber nix zum Abstürzen. KEINE PROTEKTOREN nötig. 

Kurz vor Slowenien soll sich doch keiner Aua machen. Die 3 bei der Fahrtechnik bezieht sich auf die Spitzkehren (die ja ausser mir keiner kann) die sind prima schiebbar.

@RumpelFrank freue mich
@Bonsai Drecksack Bin schon lange nicht mehr das langsame M. wirst Dich wundern. Susi?

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Ruderbock (8. Juni 2011)

Da da ja hinterher n Feiertag ist und vorher samstags man schon nicht arbeiten muss, dachte ich mir ich mach am Pfingstsonntach mal Dienst. Ich geh also lieber arbeiten als mit Euch Rad zu fahren.
Ausserdem wird eh viel zu schönes Wetter und so...

mmmhhh... oder bin ich doch neidisch???
Euch viel Spass! (aber in so nem Finanzamt arbeitet es sich ja auch ganz gut -oder mathias, wo arbeite ich nochma?)

LG Jens


----------



## speesu (8. Juni 2011)

Ich wäre ja so gern dabei, aber ich bin über Pfingsten unterwegs. 

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß 

@mathias: Du musst für Slowenien wieder die schweren Teile montieren, sonst fährst du uns noch davon... ;-)

Gruß Susi


----------



## rumblestilz (9. Juni 2011)

mathias schrieb:


> ... Spitzkehren (die ja ausser mir keiner kann) die sind prima schiebbar.



Na, das wollen wir doch mal sehen!

@bonsai: Mein Carbon-Hähnchen hat die Boden- bzw- Geröllprobe letztens bestens überstanden, nur halt einige meiner Rippchen nicht. Dabei war ich ein paar Tage später extra 4 Tage in der Pfalz zur Reha biken. Komisch, dass das nix geholfen hat ...


----------



## mathias (9. Juni 2011)

speesu schrieb:


> @mathias: Du musst für Slowenien wieder die schweren Teile montieren, sonst fährst du uns noch davon... ;-)



Die Gefahr ist überschaubar  Dann sehen wir uns am 18.

@Jensemann schade Herr Oberfinazdirektor
@Frank ...ups da hätten wir uns ja treffen müssen!
@TVschen, kannst gleich bei meiner Wohnung weitermachen

So fahre jetzt nach Oschersleben, um im Kreis zufahren

Bis Sonntag
Mathias


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juni 2011)

bin noch unschlüssig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (10. Juni 2011)

... und ich kann leider nicht, so ein Mist. Ne Tour mit dem tapferen Schneiderlein darf man ja eigentlich nicht verpassen 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Dave 007 (10. Juni 2011)

bin auch dabei
Dave


----------



## Waldi76 (10. Juni 2011)

Ja geil. Ich bin dabei.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Darkwing (11. Juni 2011)

Also wenn's so toll wird, dann muss ich auch mit! 

Bis morgen
Matthias


----------



## Achim (12. Juni 2011)

Bis später


----------



## mbonsai (12. Juni 2011)

Also bis auf das staendige Geschwatz vom Guide ne schoene Tour mit eindeutig zu vielen Pausen 

Gerne wieder

Respekt Achim, gehalten bis auch der Letzte durch war 

Bis Samstag in Slowenien

Bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (12. Juni 2011)

Schliesse mich dem Bonsai an: Schöne Tour - bis auf das folkloristische Gelaber vom Guide!  Viel Spass in Slowenien! Frank


----------



## Ruderbock (12. Juni 2011)

Also,
hier auf der Arbeit ists bestimmt VIIIEEEELL schöner!

viel Spass in Slowenien


----------



## mbonsai (12. Juni 2011)

Jens Du armer Kerl ..... aber fuers Netz haste noch Zeit  cooler Job .... hoffentlich haste bald Feierabend


----------



## Dave 007 (12. Juni 2011)

Schöne Tour mit vielen Spitzkehren.

Hat jemand evtl. die Tour aufgezeichent (GPS) und könnte mir die Datei schicken? Danke.

Gruß, Dave


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juni 2011)

ja, man konnte spass haben 

und nochmal scuzi für den _erzwungenen_ umweg über das steile teerstück.


----------



## mathias (13. Juni 2011)

Danke an alle Mitfahrer.

Werde nächstes Mal das Kulturprogramm auslassen... ist ja eh für die Katz

Hat mir viel Spass gemacht

Freue mich auf Slowenien

Mathias


----------



## Achim (14. Juni 2011)

mathias schrieb:


> Danke an alle Mitfahrer.
> 
> Werde nächstes Mal das Kulturprogramm auslassen... ist ja eh für die Katz
> 
> ...



Da konn isch nur wenisch zufüche - Danke Mathias.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Juni 2011)

mathias schrieb:


> ... das Kulturprogramm ...


immerhin habe ich behalten, dass die vulkanier da einen stein vergessen haben


----------



## mathias (14. Juni 2011)

.....dass die vulkanier ......

Ich sag ja, für die Katz 

Hoffe Du hast den Weg nach Hause gefunden

Mathias


----------



## rumblestilz (14. Juni 2011)

Nee, Nee! Das war eher so, dass EINE VulkanierIN ihre Periode und so ... oder so ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. Juni 2011)

mit der einweisung hat das fast direkt geklappt, danke mathias 

ok, einen kleinen schlenker über wallau... bin ich irgendwo falsch abgebogen.


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juni 2011)

paar schnappschüße


----------



## mathias (15. Juni 2011)

Schöne Bilder 

Danke
Mathias


----------

